# My New(ish) Workshop



## Thegsey (Sep 17, 2012)

I finally moved in a few months ago and am almost beginning to have settled. It is always a toss up between getting on with various projects and working on the workshop itself.  Still a lot to tidy away properly and more storage needed but it is coming along.


----------



## Propforward (Sep 17, 2012)

Coming along very nicely - you have a great selection of tools there, and a very nice workspace. Also a heck of a selection of raw material!

Do we get to see what is hiding under the cover at all?


----------



## bazzz (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice shop, I too would like to see what is hiding under the cover.


----------



## lomaxmotorsports (Sep 17, 2012)

yep I got to know whats under the cover too! Shop is looking good, I'm moving my shop too at the moment.


----------



## Dirtfan1981 (Sep 17, 2012)

Very nice shop....Would also like to know what is under the cover?


----------



## Thegsey (Sep 18, 2012)

I will try and remember to take a picture without the cover when I am down there tonight. In the mean time would anyone care to guess??


----------



## ELM6061 (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes nice shop, should be comfy knocking out a few projects from in there.



Thegsey said:


> I will try and remember to take a picture without the cover when I am down there tonight. In the mean time would anyone care to guess??



If that is a roll cage, it looks to high for a car, maybe a boat. But then the snout dips down to much to be a boat and there is no tow coupling for a trailer (that's not to say it's not sitting on blocks. I can see what looks to be a badge or label of some sort, but unable to read it :wall:doing my head in!!!
Eddie


----------



## Propforward (Sep 18, 2012)

I was tempted to think "boat" at first - but it doesn't have the right lines.

It almost looks like it might be a small car. I was thinking along the lines of a 3 wheeler - with two wheels at the front, like a Can-Am spyder, but the big windshield says no to that.

So is it a 3 wheeler of some sort? The "buldges" on either side at the front suggest there is some sort of running gear there.

It even looks a bit like the lines of a snowmobile.



I am just guessing as you can tell.


----------



## bazzz (Sep 18, 2012)

Thegsey said:


> I will try and remember to take a picture without the cover when I am down there tonight. In the mean time would anyone care to guess??


 

Could it be a hovercraft?


----------



## Propforward (Sep 18, 2012)

Maybe it's some kind of James Bond thing?

Now THAT would be cool.


----------



## ELM6061 (Sep 18, 2012)

Looking at it more, also the two into one exhaust pipe, I am starting to think it is an open wheeler, possibly hill climber. The badge on the front has me; I think RTA, but cannot find anything with Google. The hunt continues.


----------



## Dirtfan1981 (Sep 18, 2012)

thinking maybe rock crawler, dune buggy typa thing...  kinda looks like a modified roll cage without body but the high bar thing throw that out.


----------



## Propforward (Sep 18, 2012)

He's deliberately teasing us now. Enquiring minds need to know!


----------



## Thegsey (Sep 19, 2012)

Hehe. Most of the guesses are far more interesting than the actual project. It is a partially finished (or eternally unfinished) MEV Rocket without its wheels. The picture here is with its wheels on.

The badge on the cover was a bit of a red herring. It says SLR but is just one I picked up as someone was throwing it out.


----------



## AussieJimG (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks a bit like a Lotus Clubman

Jim


----------



## AussieJimG (Sep 19, 2012)

The photo came through just after I posted. :wall:

Jim


----------



## Propforward (Sep 19, 2012)

Ah - see - it being lifted up high threw me off. If it had been on the ground I'd have guessed it, honest.


----------



## bazzz (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the big reveal. Looks like it will be a nice ride.


----------

